# RV salvage yards?



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I just bought a cargo trailer and Im going to be using it for bbq cookoffs to transport my smoker and to sleep in. Im about to install a roof ace in it, next will be a bed. I was thinking of building a bedframe out of 2x4's and plywood that will fold up against the wall and use a 4" or so thick memory foam mattress topper as a mattress. But I just realized there are a few salvage yards with RVs, I wonder how much they would charge for a folding bed out of a toy hauler? I may have to call around on Monday.


----------

